# ثبتنا في نعمتك واظهر ثمرك فينا



## aymonded (12 يناير 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (12 يناير 2014)

امين يارب يسوع  
يارب لا تجعلنا شجرة تين 
بل اجعلنا اشجار تأتى بثمار ثلاثون وستون ومائه 
واملائنا من نعمتك وخلى روحك القدوس تفيض بداخلنا 
لكى نحيا كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا 
كلمات جميله استاذ ايمن ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (12 يناير 2014)

آمين يا محبوبة يسوع والقديسين
​


----------



## kawasaki (12 يناير 2014)

*امين يارب *
*ليتمجد اسمك من الان والي الابد ياصاحب القوات *
*كلمات رائعه استاذنا *
*اذكرنا في صلاتك يا استاذ ايمن *
*واذكر كل من هم ليس لهم من يذكرهم *​


----------



## aymonded (12 يناير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *امين يارب *
> *ليتمجد اسمك من الان والي الابد ياصاحب القوات *
> *كلمات رائعه استاذنا *
> *اذكرنا في صلاتك يا استاذ ايمن *
> *واذكر كل من هم ليس لهم من يذكرهم *​



إلهنا الحي راعي الرعاة ورئيس الملوك الذي هو رأسنا الحي 
وسيط العهد الجديد، يسوع الذي دمه يتكلم أفضل من هابيل (عبرانيين 12: 24)
يرعى ويُعين كل الذين ليس لهم أحد ينتبه إليهم أو يشاركهم حياتهم في المحبة
ويعينك أخي الحبيب في كنيسة الله الحي ويشع فيك نصرته ومجده آمين فآمين
​


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2014)

امين يارب 
 ليتمجد اسمك يا ملك الملوك ورب الارباب 
كلمات رااااائعه 
صلاه قويه 
كالعاده ايمن مميز فى مواضيعك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله 
​


----------



## اليعازر (13 يناير 2014)

آمين.
صﻻة رائعة استاذ ايمن.
.


----------



## aymonded (13 يناير 2014)

آمين يا إخوتي ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ كونوا معافين آمين
​


----------



## bent el noor (13 يناير 2014)

أمين يارب
ثبتنا فى ايمانك واجعلنا صورتك  ومثالك يارب 
ليرى الناس صورتك فينا ويعطوك مجد وكرامة با الهى

ميرسي ابى على الصلاه العميقه ربنا يباركك  ويعطيك الصحة 
اذكرنى فى صلاتك


----------



## aymonded (13 يناير 2014)

لنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً
النعمة تغمر قلبك سلام وفرح دائم لا يزول آمين
​


----------



## أَمَة (13 يناير 2014)

يا لروعة ما خطت يمينك يا أيمن المبارك!
هذه ليست صلاة وحسب.........
هذه ملخص زاخر للعهدين القديم والجديد لمحبة الله للإنسان في خلقه على صورته ومحبته في رفعه من سقوطه.

لتكن بركة لكل من يقرأ هذه الصلاة بتمعن.


----------



## aymonded (13 يناير 2014)

هبنا يا رب تتميم مشيئتك فينا حسب قصدك المبارك آمين
ولنُصلي لأجل بعضنا يا امي العزيزة في كنيسة الله الحي 

​


----------



## روزا فكري (14 يناير 2014)

امين امين
صلاه قويه وعميقه جدا جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك زي مابتباركنا دايما بمواضيعك الجميله والمفيده
​


----------



## aymonded (14 يناير 2014)

ويبارك حياتك أختي الحلوة في المسيح
وليشع فينا خلاصه وقوة نعمته آمين
​


----------



## tamav maria (14 يناير 2014)

نسألك ياسيدنا باسم ربنا يسوع في الروح القدس ثبتنا في نتعمتك واظهر ثمرك فينا 

استاذ ايمن صلاتك الرائعه في غني عن الوصف
ربنا يبارك حياتك بالبركات الروحيه 
شكرا لك والف شكر​


----------



## aymonded (14 يناير 2014)

إلهنا الحي يُشبعك من دسم النعمة الحلو ويفرح قلبك ويغمرك بسلامه
​


----------

